# Starting a job at the co-op!



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 19, 2016)

Even trash like me can have some nice things, or so it seems. When we went over the terms and legal stuff (way too early in the morning) even I could point out all the ways they could screw us over and things that didn't make sense but we're just supposed to trust them not to mess anything up and believe what they say. Biology sex, race, and marriage status are required at this job, and I've never seen that be required before for discrimination reasons, you know. They said it's because they have to report to the government, but that's what they info is also for but we still have the option to op-out. Even for the government tax break, marriage status is a tax thing for a business, because that's a thing I've never even seen on other documents.

A co-op is suppose to be a great place to work, but I feel like these people are digging into my privacy. They have a lot of benefits, but I'm not trading them for my rights and privacy. There's some shit people really don't need to know about me. It's not important to the job,or it at least shouldn't be public with their social networking site setup.

I'm questioning them on it, and I better get good answers.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 19, 2016)

Inuyoujo said:


> Even trash like me can have some nice things, or so it seems. When we went over the terms and legal stuff (way too early in the morning) even I could point out all the ways they could screw us over and things that didn't make sense but we're just supposed to trust them not to mess anything up and believe what they say. Biology sex, race, and marriage status are required at this job, and I've never seen that be required before for discrimination reasons, you know. They said it's because they have to report to the government, but that's what they info is also for but we still have the option to op-out. Even for the government tax break, marriage status is a tax thing for a business, because that's a thing I've never even seen on other documents.
> 
> A co-op is suppose to be a great place to work, but I feel like these people are digging into my privacy. They have a lot of benefits, but I'm not trading them for my rights and privacy. There's some shit people really don't need to know about me. It's not important to the job,or it at least shouldn't be public with their social networking site setup.
> 
> I'm questioning them on it, and I better get good answers.



just lie.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Oct 19, 2016)

Nah you should have the right to ask why they need to know certain bits of information. If they can't give you a fair answer then there's plenty of other co-ops out there.


----------



## Feralninja (Apr 25, 2017)

I got fired from the co op. Their draconic 1 minute late attendance policy is bullshit. Nice job while it lasted though.


----------

